# mount_smbfs NTLMv2 support



## G4 (Mar 15, 2017)

Does the `mount_smbfs` application support NTLMv2 authentication?

I have a Samba server with this configuration:


```
ntlm auth = no
lanman auth = no
```

FreeBSD can't seem to authenticate (it works with the settings above toggled).
Windows works fine of course.

Using LM or NTLM authentication is not acceptable.
I'm using the latest -RELEASE version, on both server and client, with the latest ports.

Any ideas?


----------



## pvoigt (Mar 29, 2017)

I have just stumbled over the same issue: After upgrading FreeNAS to 9.10.2-U2 I can no longer connect to it with my FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE clients:

```
Mar 29 16:21:28 storage1 smbd[12435]:   ntlm_password_check: NTLMv1 passwords NOT PERMITTED for user pvoigt
```

Does anybody know how to use `mount_smbfs` with NTLMv2 authentication?


----------

